# بكرة عيد الأنبا موسى الأسود حبيب قلبى ..!!



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2011)

*
بركة صلواته وقوة توبته وقلبه الأبيض 
تكون فى حياتكم
آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يوليو 2011)

بركه صلواته تكون معانا
امين

ميرسي علي الصور الجميله


----------



## marcelino (1 يوليو 2011)

انا بحب الانبا موسيى الاسود اوى وبحب قصته جدا 
لانه برغم رغباته وشهواته وعاداته الوحشه اللى كان اتعود عليها
ومايقدرش يبطلها .. قدر بقوة السيد المسيح انه ينتصر عليها ويستحق عن جدارة لقب القوى .

فى الحقيقه هو مثلى الاعلى وانا حاطط الفيلم بتاعه على الموبايل على طول
بركه صلواته تكون معانا 
شكرا على الصور​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يوليو 2011)

بركه صلاته وشفاعته تكون معانا اجمعين امين

يارب اسمع لنا ببركه وشفاعه هذا القديس القوى العظيم بين القديسين


ميرسى ابو تربو للموضوع الجميل​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> بركه صلواته تكون معانا
> امين
> 
> ميرسي علي الصور الجميله


آميـــــــــــــــن 
+ كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> انا بحب الانبا موسيى الاسود اوى وبحب قصته جدا
> لانه برغم رغباته وشهواته وعاداته الوحشه اللى كان اتعود عليها
> ومايقدرش يبطلها .. قدر بقوة السيد المسيح انه ينتصر عليها ويستحق عن جدارة لقب القوى .
> 
> ...





> قدر بقوة السيد المسيح انه ينتصر عليها ويستحق عن جدارة لقب القوى .


*ودة سر قوة توبته القوية 
" طوباك أنبا موسى طوباك " *

*+ كل سنة وانتم طيبين*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> بركه صلاته وشفاعته تكون معانا اجمعين امين
> 
> يارب اسمع لنا ببركه وشفاعه هذا القديس القوى العظيم بين القديسين
> 
> ...


آميـــــــــــــــن 
+ كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## vetaa (1 يوليو 2011)

*طوباك فعلا يا انبا موسى
قد ايه قديس عظيم فعلا

بركه صلواته تكون معانا
شكرا ليك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *طوباك فعلا يا انبا موسى
> قد ايه قديس عظيم فعلا
> 
> بركه صلواته تكون معانا
> ...


*آميـــــــــــــــن 
+ كل سنة وانتم طيبين*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يوليو 2011)

*صور جميله جداا*
*بركه صلواته تكون معانا*
*ميرسي ليك ابوتربو*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2011)

قديس جميل جدا
شكرااا . كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2011)




----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> قديس جميل جدا
> شكرااا . كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​


*وحضرتك طيب يا استاذنا
وميرسى للصورة الجميلة
بركة الانبا موسى القوى تكون معاكم
*


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2011)

ومعاك وأسرتك الغاليه
والجميع
آمين
شكراا جدااا​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2011)




----------

